# new Bearded dragon hunger strike



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

just got beardied dragon yesterday so im new to bearded dragons
soon as i hgot it, it ate about 10 crickets.

today it only ate one and now it just basks, is it on hunger strike?
what different thingsd cause beardies stress and how do you avoid it?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it's the 'new' part. New beardie = new surroundings; they can take up to a week to settle in, so just offer food but don't be surprised if it doesn't eat all the time.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Like with the leopard gecko you had, the beardie is going through relocation stress and may not eat for a couple of weeks. Leave him to settle, only go in the viv to offer food, spot clean and whatnot.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Meko said:


> it's the 'new' part. New beardie = new surroundings; they can take up to a week to settle in, so just offer food but don't be surprised if it doesn't eat all the time.


so what can i do to make his move more stress free?
how many times a day should i offer him food when he hasnt eaten?

temp is 108F

would picking him up be stessful, because i hear these type like to be handled?


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Like with the leopard gecko you had, the beardie is going through relocation stress and may not eat for a couple of weeks. Leave him to settle, only go in the viv to offer food, spot clean and whatnot.


for a beardie that is suposed to eat alot, is afew weeks normall and safe?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> for a beardie that is suposed to eat alot, is afew weeks normall and safe?


He looks a reasonable size. As long as there is no significant weight loss then a week or two should be fine. It shouldn't take longer than that if you leave him alone other than to feed and clean. Only handle if absolutely necessary at this stage, like if he needs to go to vet or he's got himself trapped by something.



Chrisuk33 said:


> so what can i do to make his move more stress free?
> how many times a day should i offer him food when he hasnt eaten?
> 
> temp is 108F
> ...


Offer him food like he was settled - twice a day if he's a young'un. If he doesn't take it, then try again later. 
Please don't pick him up while he's settling, that will just upset him more. He needs to know he's perfectly safe in these new surroundings without being badgered by the big thing with the big, scary, strange-smelling hands. Once you have got him eating, then consider handling - he will feel much more comfortable that way and there's less chance of making him go hungry for longer.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> He looks a reasonable size. As long as there is no significant weight loss then a week or two should be fine. It shouldn't take longer than that if you leave him alone other than to feed and clean. Only handle if absolutely necessary at this stage, like if he needs to go to vet or he's got himself trapped by something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok will do thankyou


----------



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

I would be careful of those blocks, make sure they can't move. I know he's not exactly huge at this point but if he knocked them over you might end up with beardie pate. Congrats on the new beardie though.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Stevan said:


> I would be careful of those blocks, make sure they can't move. I know he's not exactly huge at this point but if he knocked them over you might end up with beardie pate. Congrats on the new beardie though.


 ok now im worried i mean they are quite heavy but i thought well hes not really big he wont be able to push them but since you said that im having second thoughts about the stones but thats all i have high enough.


----------



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

It look like you have three there, you could perhaps put them in a pyramid, two on the bottom one on the top, that would probably be more stable.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Stevan said:


> It look like you have three there, you could perhaps put them in a pyramid, two on the bottom one on the top, that would probably be more stable.


 im going to take away the slate cunk underneath for a another flat piece then it will be stable.

im going to put slate efect lyno ties on the floor for subtrate


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

its started to eat more today, ive fed it some meal worms, is it ok to feed him just meal worms today then crickets tomrrow? and do that on alternatre days?


----------

